# Cole Haan shoe quality?



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

I am looking for a LOW priced single monk strap and saw these:

https://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-air-madison-monk-british-tan

I own 2 pairs of AE dress shoes (Strand, Park Ave.) and really appreciate the quality construction, etc. Obviously that quality comes with a price, which for my two main pairs of shoes I was willing to pay. But for my Monk Straps, I wanted something more affordable.

Has anyone had experience with Cole Haan shoes before? Specifically this pair? I'm curious whether the sole is glued, sewed, or some combination. Thanks!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't like the look of those. Monks are a bit 'in your face', and I would always opt for quality if I was going down that route.


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Balfour said:


> I don't like the look of those. Monks are a bit 'in your face', and I would always opt for quality if I was going down that route.


I'm confused. I understand if you don't like the particular styling of the shoe, but what does that have to do with quality? And why does an "in your face" style necessitate buying a quality shoe as opposed to any other style?

Any other opinions on Cole Haan quality?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Guyute82 said:


> I'm confused. I understand if you don't like the particular styling of the shoe, but what does that have to do with quality? And why does an "in your face" style necessitate buying a quality shoe as opposed to any other style?
> 
> Any other opinions on Cole Haan quality?


You may well be confused.

If you're going to buy something that draws attention to itself (aka is 'in your face') then quality becomes even more important. What you posted does not seem that high quality to me (from what little one can ascertain from internet pictures). The shiny finish, for example, suggests corrected grain leather, which is what I would expect at that price point.


----------



## AlexS (May 20, 2012)

I have no experience with Cole Haan. The shoe has a decidedly causal look, which is a little strange for a monk shoe. One of the reviewers on the same page returned a pair due to problems with the leather, and you can see lots of wrinkles and defects in the quarter of the shoe on display. I've heard that some companies glue the shoes but apply cosmetic stitching mimic a goodyear construction. The shoes might work for you but they're not going to get any love from the shoe connoisseurs that frequent this site.


----------



## AnotherNewYorker (Aug 16, 2006)

Guyute82 said:


> I am looking for a LOW priced single monk strap and saw these:
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-air-madison-monk-british-tan
> 
> ...


Wait for a big sale. I picked up a pair of AE Norwich for about $200 last time there was a bug sale.


----------



## xopowo (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know their build quality these days, who owns them etc, but I have a 15 year old pair of Cole Haans that are still going strong.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cole Haan is big on style, but since they are owned by Nike the quality is not very high. Probably made in India. But if you like the style and don't expect them to last long you'll be fine.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

FWIW I bought a pair of Cole Haan slip on shoes about 3 years ago and they've held up pretty well. They are extremely comfortable. As for the quality they aren't a shoe that's going to last a lifetime but for the price it's not a bad company. 

Regarding the shoes being "in you face" I can't possibly see how that is true in this case. Possibly a case of "UK vs US" or "young vs old" going on there. I'm 30 and I like them quite a bit.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Cole Haans are weird shoes. Having owned over 60 pairs since the early 90's, I feel qualified to make that remark. The older Haans were bulletproof. They were well made and offered a mid-range shoe buyer a step up from Bostonian. They were somewhat stylish and were durable enough to withstand small rotation usage. However, their fit was sometimes quirky. Inconsistent lasts often provided a thrift-store fit at retail prices. Mailordering a pair of Haans was a risky proposition at best. The newer "Air" Cole Haans are more consistent in their fit, but you sacrifice the quality that was once a hallmark of the company. Balfour's assessment is annoyingly accurate. As a long-time fan of CH, it saddens me to see the glaring reduction in quality (style and craftmanship). If you want the shoes, buy them. Depending on your expectations, you might be pleasantly surprised. We would enjoy a thorough review. If you were to ask for my $.02, I am afraid that I would tell you to opt for a more classical, non GQ, monk.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I own several pair of Cole Haan shoes - most of them casual shoes, though. My other most frequently purchased brand is AE. I have found the quality of the Cole Haans quite good - no issues with defects or premature wear. They are not as good as the AEs, but then an AE single monk would be around twice the price, so it should be better.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

In terms of quality, these shoes are not goodyear welted and are thus most assuredly glued. In addition they clearly look to be corrected grain. All in all not very high quality.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have owned several pairs of Cole Haans ranging from chelsea boots to casual loafers to oxfords. I have paid less than $120 for each pair and acquired them at either a Cole Haan factory store or from an eBay seller. At that price point, I've been satisfied with my purchases--but they are nowhere near my goodyear welted shoes in terms of finish quality or durability. As with so much in the clothing world, your happiness will depend largely on your expectations.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Guyute82 said:


> I am looking for a LOW priced single monk strap and saw these:
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-air-madison-monk-british-tan
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know nothing about Current CH shoes. But I'ver heard many AE fans champion the AE shoe bank as a means of obtaining AE's a little more cheaply. Might that better meet your price objectives?


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Andy said:


> Cole Haan is big on style, but since they are owned by Nike the quality is not very high. Probably made in India. But if you like the style and don't expect them to last long you'll be fine.


I own 2 pair of AE and 2 pair of Haan in a roto right now. The Cole Haans are fine. Will that last as long as AE? No. Are they WAY cheaper? Yes. I can buy 2 or 3 Cole Haan for the price of one AE, and get new updated styles each time.

I like those and say do it. Keep a 4-5 shoe roto and they will last years.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry for a minor threadjack. 

John, how is cole haan sizing compared to AEs? I am 10.5 3E on AEs. How would that measure against Cole Haan's?


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not a bad looking shoe, but you must understand there are a lot of quality shoe conniseurs here. If you ask a question about an item, you will get a lot brutally frank answers. 

Personally, I don't as yet have the ability to spot some of the quality differences cited, and a lot of people probably don't. If you really like them, get them. But be aware hanging out here will raise your ability to make distinctions in all aspects of men's apparel. You may find ourself staring at those shoes or other stuff in a couple of months going "what was I thinking?"

I can't address the overall quality of Cole Haan shoes, but I see drlivingston above has extensive experience with them.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I have owned several pairs of Cole Haans over the years and have never had any problems with them. Are they on par with AEs, no. But, in my experience, for the money, they are a good buy. I personally like the monk straps you posted.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to buy Cole Haan Bragano, they were made in Italy. This was before Nike bought them.

Even then I limited my purchases to the casual rubber soled driving shoes. I would not buy shoes made in India from them.

They now have a Collection line that is comparable to Bragano in stlying.

You would be happier with AE from that shoebank on sale, your feet will know the difference and for me once you have something you like especially for your feet don't go cheap to start,

Look for quality cheaper, not cheap cheaper.

YMMV


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

I find cole Haan fit pretty true to my running shoes. I wear a 12 but in AEs I wear an 11-11.5. Hope this helps. If you have a pair of Nike, they will fit right with those. Good luck.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm very partial towards CH. The pinch air penny has gotten me through some rough patches. I would recommend that you confirm the construction. I picked up a pair of Derby's from the outlet that looked real keen, and later found out they were cemented.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

CH quality is bad. Either AE shobank for seconds or Go to Herring shoes ar pediwear and buy Northampton made welted shoes for the same price.

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/product-info.php?&brandid=7&shoeid=222


















https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...catid=118&oldcolid=3161&stype=0&colourid=3162


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a pair of the Nike CH Cap Toe Monk Strap that I absolutely torture to death with wear habits I would never subject my nicer shoes to. I just dropped them off today for sole # 3 to be put on. My cobbler switched them over to a leather sole. I usually wear them sockless & never bother with a shoe horn to put them on. They are a pebble grained leather (probably processed split leather) & are most certainly glued.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

damon54 said:


> I just dropped them off today... I usually wear them sockless.


I bet that your cobbler loves you... :crazy:


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I do use replacement Mantovani Camel Leather insoles! love those!


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I wouldn't buy the CH for $250. I'd think less than $150 would make it worthwhile. $250 will get you a AE from the outlet. I don't mind the look, though.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

I had CH shoes twenty five years ago that were comfortable, wore well and looked good. They were a couple different styles of loafers, but they were fine. For comparison, I also had a pair of Alden loafers, and still have a pair of J&M kilties that were made in USA (Tennessee), and while I didn't consider the CH to even be up to the J&M standard, much less Alden, the CHs were good shoes at the price point. I hadn't bought any CH for many years, and while I still see them carried in some stores that carry AE and Alden, I also now see the CH shoes in a lot of discount stores. A few years ago, I purchased a pair of loafers, then again recently purchased another pair, thinking maybe the bad first pair was a fluke, so I have had two different pairs of CHs in the last five years, and won't bother to buy them again. I feel like the quality of the leather is poor, as it is very stiff, with what feels like an artificial finish, and doesn't seem to breathe or take a polish well. Nothing about them seems like quality anymore. I don't think it should take a whole lot to break in a loafer, but I could never get them to be comfortable, and would find my feet sore or tired if I had to walk or stand in them for any length of time, like at a cocktail party or on a shopping excursion. For the kind of prices you are talking I would stick to AE.


----------



## khe86 (Oct 24, 2012)

My Cole Haan purchase 6 months ago is what drove me into higher end shoes of better construction. I bought a pair of CH oxford from Macy's at full retail of $199. The shoe was glued together and after one wear, the soles were ruined and began to come apart at the toe. I promptly went back to Macy's and ended up getting a refund. 

At $250, I would definitely pass. On AE's website, there are a few single monks between $199-$250 on clearance, with pretty complete sizing. These are 1st quality shoes, not 2nds.


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that they are back up to $250 I agree they are not worth the price. My wife may have bought them as a gift for $174 (which is borderline "worth it") but I won't find out until the 25th.

I agree with all posts that extol AE quality. I just think the Norwich is a little clunky, and can't swing the $345 for the Neumoras at this point.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Balfour said:


> I don't like the look of those. Monks are a bit 'in your face', and I would always opt for quality if I was going down that route.





Guyute82 said:


> I'm confused. I understand if you don't like the particular styling of the shoe, but what does that have to do with quality? And why does an "in your face" style necessitate buying a quality shoe as opposed to any other style?
> 
> Any other opinions on Cole Haan quality?


Hahah, of course you were confused. The poster did not address your question, he just issued his opinion of the style, and as you observed, illogically linked the subject of style to quality.

I have a pair of Cole Hahn's, and while they don't compare to AE in quality, they are reasonable quality for the price, and pretty comfortable. So I say, if they feel comfortable, and you like the look, go for it.

PS: I agree, not worth it at $250, especially if you can get a similar AE for around the same, on sale.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

srmd22 said:


> Hahah, of course you were confused. The poster did not address your question, he just issued his opinion of the style, and as you observed, illogically linked the subject of style to quality.


Urr ... didn't bother to read down to post #4?

The logic is that if you have something that calls attention to itself, you should opt for quality. Those don't look like quality shoes to me (although I am not familiar with the brand, that is what I would expect at that price point and what I could discern from the picture).


----------

